# Exactly / You are right



## bibaforever

Привет ВСЕМ !

I want to know how to say "Exactly" or "You are right" (What you said is right) in Russian.

спасибо !


----------



## Efenstor

"*exactly*" as an affirmation or exclamation is "*точно*" или "*верно*"


----------



## dec-sev

Efenstor said:


> "*exactly 50 per cent*" is "*ровно 50 процентов*"


 Это синоним "You are right"?


----------



## Efenstor

dec-sev said:


> Это синоним "You are right"?


Sorry, я недопонял вопрошающего, думал он про две разные фразы. Поправил свой пост.


----------



## Olia

You already know what is "*Exactly*"
"*You are right*" - это*Ты прав* - если вы говорите это другу (мужского рода), равному вам или починённому вам.
*Ты права* - если вы говорите это другу (женского рода), равному вам или починённому вам.
*Вы правы* - если вы говорите это начальнику или незнакомому человеку, в тех случаях, когда это не ваш друг на равных и когда надо говорить с вежливостью и уважением. Так же можно перевести во множественном числе ("Вы правы") - когда вы это говорите нескольким людям одновременно, независимо от ваших взаимоотношений..​Oops, тут are написано, это значит только множественное число???


----------



## dec-sev

Olia said:


> Oops, тут are написано, это значит только множественное число???


  Подождём специалистов по английской грамматике.


----------



## slavic_one

Exactly can be also именно, right?


----------



## Efenstor

slavic_one said:


> Exactly can be also именно, right?


Absolutely. It is.



Olia said:


> Oops, тут are написано, это значит только множественное число???


Ни в коем разе. "You are" применяется как к одной персоне, так и ко множеству. Я думал, этому ещё в школе учат.


----------



## talmid

281209   1511

Hi !

Could the answer also be either of these ?



Так точно !

or

Точно так !


Best Wishes


----------



## Efenstor

talmid said:


> Так точно !


This particular expression is used only in the military, equivalent to "yes, sir!".



talmid said:


> Точно так!


Yes, this can be used, but it has slightly different meaning, something like "exactly in this manner" or "exactly like this".


----------



## rusita preciosa

talmid said:


> Could the answer also be either of these ?
> 
> Так точно ! - it is mostly used in military, an equivalent of "Sir yes Sir!", but it can be used jockingly in everyday speech.
> 
> Точно так ! - could be used for *exactly*, but it means more precisely *exactly this way* / *exactly like this*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Efenstor said:


> Я думал, этому ещё в школе учат.


I know you are new in this forum but this is not the most appropriate remark. We are all here because we are learning languages.


----------



## Efenstor

rusita preciosa said:


> I know you are new in this forum but this is not the most appropriate remark. We are all here because we are learning languages.


Yes, I'm new, sorry.


----------



## Dmitry_86

bibaforever said:


> Привет ВСЕМ !
> 
> I want to know how to say "Exactly" or "You are right" (What you said is right) in Russian.
> 
> спасибо !


 
Generally speaking, I am together with everyone who has expressed their view by now. Actually, it is hardly possible to add anything mainy new. I would like to just repeat that "Точно!!!", "Верно!!!", "Правильно!!!" are definitely among the best options. Note the exclamation mark at the end of each prase - this is because they are all exclamations and are said, for example, by a teacher when a student/pupil has given a correct answer or has guessed something swiftly and precisely.

"You are right" means "Ты/Вы прав/права/правы".


----------



## bibaforever

Thank you for your help.


----------



## talmid

0301-2010  1255

All replies were helpful in clarifying the normal usages

Thank you all very much & Best Wishes for the New Year


----------

